# BIOS Error ""Error sending End of Post message to ME"



## coolvivs (Jul 19, 2013)

On starting my Acer laptop, its shows black screen for few minutes. Then afterwards an error message is shown on screen saying ""*Error sending End of Post message to ME"* then it starts normally with loud noise coming from fan rotating at high speed.

After 3-4 minute it get turnoff instantaneously (as if it was running on main power supply without battery, and i have just pulled out the power supply cord suddenly).

When this problem occur, i just simply re install BIOS from pendrive in DOS mode. But in 4-5 days it's happening again. 

Does anyone know permanent solution of this problem because i don't want to install BIOS again & again.


----------

